# Tourentipps Vogelsberg/Taufstein



## Easy (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wir wollen am Wochenende Richtung Vogelberg mit dem Ziel Taufstein radeln. Start Mücke oder Lich. Hat jemand Tourentipps? Schöne Trails und fahrbare Downhills werden gerne mitgenommen. 

Danke 

easy


----------



## bbbikesde (15. August 2006)

Hallo ins Flachland !   Wenn ihr über Lich kommt, fahrt ihr nach Schotten, da könnt ihr euch bei der Reithalle auf den "Hoherodskopfsteig" einklinken. Wir haben auch rund um Schotten 120 Km permanent beschilderte Strecken ( Nature-Fitness-Park ). Gruß, Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

